# Far Cry 3 Spielzeit wird nicht mitgeloggt



## realschizo (22. März 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,


wie im titel steht, wird meine Spielzeit bei FarCry 3 nicht mitgeloggt. Im Taskmanager heißt die Datei farcry3.exe

Vielen Dank

Grüße Schizo


----------



## kaepteniglo (22. März 2013)

Bitte hier http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/107496-weitere-games-fur-blasc-spielzeiterfassung/ alles nötige posten.


----------

